# FreeBSD 8.1, routed and pppd



## LeonCrew (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm have a problem. Every 5 minutes I'm see two messages:


```
Nov 21 20:23:19 ServBSD64 routed[850]: static route 93.84.80.42 (mask 0xffffffff) --> 93.84.120.81 impossibly lacks ifp
Nov 21 20:23:19 ServBSD64 routed[850]: static route 93.84.120.81 (mask 0xffffffff) --> 93.84.120.81 impossibly lacks ifp
```

After the reboot, I see this message:

```
Nov 21 20:08:22 ServBSD64 routed[850]: write(rt_sock) RTM_ADD    93.84.80.42 (mask 0xffffffff)-->93.84.120.81 metric=0 flags=0: File exists
Nov 21 20:08:22 ServBSD64 routed[850]: write(rt_sock) RTM_ADD    93.84.120.81 (mask 0xffffffff)-->127.0.0.1 metric=0 flags=0: File exists
Nov 21 20:08:22 ServBSD64 routed[850]: receiving our own change messages
Nov 21 20:08:22 ServBSD64 ppp[495]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0: Change route failed: errno: No such process
Nov 21 20:08:22 ServBSD64 routed[850]: ignore RTM_CHANGE without mask
```
PPPoE work well, but what this is the messages?
Previous version FreeBSD 7.3 work very well with this configuration.

rc.conf

```
hostname="ServBSD64"

ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.0.49        netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_fxp0="inet 172.20.1.1         netmask 255.255.255.248"
inetd_enable="NO"
router_flags="-q no_rip"
router="/sbin/routed"
router_enable="YES"
defaultrouter="172.20.1.2"
gateway_enable="YES"

ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_nat="YES"
ppp_profile="internet"

named_enable="YES"
named_uid="root"
ntpd_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
sshd_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
```

192.168.0.0/24 - local network
172.20.1.0/29 - provider private network (PPPoE)

ppp.conf

```
default:
 set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
 ident user-ppp VERSION

papchap:
 set phone PHONE_NUM
 set authname USERNAME
 set authkey PASSWORD

 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR                    # Add a (sticky) default route

internet:
 set log Phase Chat IPCP CCP tun command
 set device PPPoE:fxp0
 set authname "internet_login"
 set authkey "internet_password"
 set timeout 0
 set redial 0 0
 set reconnect 3 0
 set dial
 set ctsrts off
 set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
 set speed sync
 set MTU 1492
 set MRU 1492
 disable dns
 enable lrq echo
 add default HISADDR
```

netstat -nr

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            93.84.80.42        UGS         0      867   tun0
93.84.80.42        link#6             UHS         0        0   tun0
93.84.120.81       link#6             UHS         0        0    lo0
127.0.0.1          link#5             UH          0       18    lo0
172.20.1.0/29      link#2             U           0        0   fxp0
172.20.1.1         link#2             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#1             U           0      157    re0
192.168.0.11       link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.0.49       link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
```

ifconfig -a

```
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:1f:d0:0a:5e:bc
        inet 192.168.0.49 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        inet 192.168.0.11 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:08:c7:2b:a9:87
        inet 172.20.1.1 netmask 0xfffffff8 broadcast 172.20.1.7
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
fxp1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:08:c7:eb:42:6c
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1492
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        inet 93.84.120.81 --> 93.84.80.42 netmask 0xffffff00
        Opened by PID 495
```

FreeBSD ServBSD64 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #2: Sun Nov 21 19:54:54 EET 2010


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2010)

Stop routed, you don't need it.


----------



## LeonCrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, you helped me.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 22, 2010)

Did that solve your issue then?


----------

